# Canon uk price increase



## fentiger (Mar 2, 2018)

Just been on the WEX site to order 600ex11-rt 
price was £529 now £689 
Wow needless to say i have not ordered, checked other uk sites and the same price 
wow canon just wow!!!!!!


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 2, 2018)

The pound it weakening - Brexit I assume.
It's usually a delayed impact until they have to restock.
Good for exports, bad for imports.
Still a big jump.
Try EGlobal.EU Central - grey import probably but great prices.


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2018)

pound has fallen vs the yen but not that much and basic above YAG levels.

You look at the recent price of around 150 the exchange rate has returned to value of Oct.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 2, 2018)

fentiger said:


> Just been on the WEX site to order 600ex11-rt
> price was £529 now £689
> Wow needless to say i have not ordered, checked other uk sites and the same price
> wow canon just wow!!!!!!



Try HDew Cameras: https://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/canon-speedlite-600ex-rt-mk-ii-4655-p.asp
It may take a few days before you get the product but otherwise I haven't found anything negative. It is grey import.

I also had previous experience of buying directly from Canon UK through someone who worked there and had employee discount. Funny, that the price was better than grey market which makes me think that 300+GBP on the flash is mostly to feed Canon UK, retailer and possibly better warranty than you get from grey imports.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes - HDEW are very good.
I'd think they are grey imports too but they are good to deal with.
Eglobalcentral have the best prices and haven't failed me yet.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 2, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes - HDEW are very good.
> I'd think they are grey imports too but they are good to deal with.
> Eglobalcentral have the best prices and haven't failed me yet.



EGlobalCentral has by far best prices but I would not use them. They have terrible score on TrustPilot and they are not located in UK/EU at all. HDew Cameras are located in Surrey and overall has very good reputation.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 2, 2018)

I'd agree with you on HDEW.
I've had very good service from them and they really exist and there are real humans there working.
EGlobal are more online-ish but I've found them very good and consistent.
When you read Trustpilot people seem to have problems returning things but I know people who've returned things and had no issues.
I'd say they are a pretty big business these days as their prices are way lower than UK online companies.
You are going to hear more from people with issues on something like TrustPilot than people who have no issues.
But there is a definitely an element of risk.


----------



## aceflibble (Mar 3, 2018)

For the record, this price rise is not expected by stores to stick around for long. By the end of the year, prices should be back down to where they were at the start of the year. (Source: was literally standing in a camera store as they were updating the prices; later confirmed with two other stores, all three saying the same thing.)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 16, 2018)

For that price you can buy decent studio strobes from Elinchrom in a kit with modifiers, transmitter & stands far more flexible & better output.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2018)

fentiger said:


> Just been on the WEX site to order 600ex11-rt
> price was £529 now £689
> Wow needless to say i have not ordered, checked other uk sites and the same price
> wow canon just wow!!!!!!



Well...HDEW still have theirs up for £349 if that's any better for you?
In fact their price has stayed quite steady. I bought a pair of them when they were released and paid around that price back then.


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes - HDEW are very good.
> I'd think they are grey imports too but they are good to deal with.
> Eglobalcentral have the best prices and haven't failed me yet.



I always used to recommend them but last year it took them a week to reply to an email and in January I called them as I wanted a 5DIV in a big hurry. No answer so I left a message on their answerphone asking them to call me back (it was within their opening hours)
Still waiting,


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> For the record, this price rise is not expected by stores to stick around for long. By the end of the year, prices should be back down to where they were at the start of the year. (Source: was literally standing in a camera store as they were updating the prices; later confirmed with two other stores, all three saying the same thing.)


That's what I expected but I emailed Clifton Cameras about the crazy 1DXII price rise (see my thread on that from last week) and they never replied. I guess they too are embarrassed .....


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 20, 2018)

Should have gone to The Photography Show, all high end cameras with double cash back, some lenses and the 600EXII - RT.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry but I'm happy about the price rise, nothing worse than seeing your hard earned gear loose value after buying it. Brexit made me a few quid too!


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it a coincidence that Canon are now offering £110 cashback on the 600 EX II-RT speedlite? So in other words did Canon put the price of the 600 EX II-RT up just before the cashback offer was announced to make it look like this is a genuine offer when all they are really doing is selling the flashgun at its old price?


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 5, 2018)

Just looked at the price on one of the websites that I buy equipment from in Thailand - other places may be cheaper. The price is 16,800 Thai Baht - at current exchange rates 382 UKP, and the exchange rate is very low at the moment - has been ever since the Brexit referendum. Even so, this is slightly better than 689 UKP. If the exchange rate can get back up to 50 again, it would only be 336 UKP - less than half the UK price.

https://www.digital2home.com/shop/canon-flash-speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/

Just one of the reasons why I turned my back on rip-off Britain (there were many).

Dental work and medical procedures are very professional in Thailand, and a lot cheaper than the UK. I reckon that if someone in the UK needs some dental work done, or a scheduled medical procedure, and also wants to buy some camera gear, the money you will save in Thailand will probably pay for a free vacation. I also pay significantly less for petrol - about 61 pence per litre. I don't know why Brits put up with it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 11, 2018)

Of course thailand is going to be cheaper than the UK. The whole standard of living is cheaper, wages are lower and overheads are lower.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2018)

Tyroop said:


> Just looked at the price on one of the websites that I buy equipment from in Thailand - other places may be cheaper. The price is 16,800 Thai Baht - at current exchange rates 382 UKP, and the exchange rate is very low at the moment - has been ever since the Brexit referendum. Even so, this is slightly better than 689 UKP. If the exchange rate can get back up to 50 again, it would only be 336 UKP - less than half the UK price.
> 
> https://www.digital2home.com/shop/canon-flash-speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/
> 
> ...



Maybe Thailand is number 1 for cheap prices, but where does it stand in other rankings, such as democracy, freedom of the press, censorship etc:

World index of moral freedom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Index_of_Moral_Freedom
Thailand 130/160

World Press freedom 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index
Thailand 142/180

Freedom of the press
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_the_Press_(report)
165/198

Democracy Index
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democracy_Index
Thailand 107/167

Maybe there are reasons why Brits put up with living in the UK rather than Thailand. It all depends on what you consider more important in life.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Apr 17, 2018)

Now that the pound has returned to its pre-Brexit vote level, can we expect to see a reduction in the price of Canon equipment sold in the UK, or do Canon prices only ever move in one direction?


----------

